# Local OTA KODE ABC Joplin MO



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

This channel has its digital channel up and going on 12-1. I dont know how long its been on but its on today. Anyone with OTA should be getting it as D* does not off the Joplin locals. According to the ABC affiliate I talked to them last week and they were not plannning on going digital till next month. This is a very nice suprise!


----------

